# How do I grow moss on Driftwood?



## psych (Jan 7, 2013)

I think most of the time its just tied down with either sewing thread or fishing line. I used fishing line to tie down anubias and after a year or so it's still there. Thread would have rotted away after a few weeks at which point the moss should have taken hold anyway.

I can't help with slow growing plants, sorry.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

I have java moss, taiwan moss, and flame moss tied to driftwood I use black sewing thread. I place the moss on the driftwood and wrap the thread around it loosely and tie it off. Within a couple weeks it grabs hold of the driftwood. I find it easily to do this out of the water. Moss likes cooler temperatures, if your having trouble with it maybe your tanks to warmer?


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

1. Get one of those shower pouf things (green would be a good color). 
2. Place moss over driftwood.
3. Stretch and wrap some of the pouf around the driftwood and tie underneath with thread or fishing line.

Some people can tie moss freehand over the driftwood, like greaser84, but I always end up yelling choice words at the moss when it decides to float away when I place the driftwood back into the tank.


----------



## dbw27 (May 19, 2014)

Hi:

My tank is generally balmy, so maybe that is true about the cooler temperatures. It sits routinely at 79 degrees - normally.

Great ideas. What do you mean about doing it out of the water? Do you mean growing the moss out of the water? Right now I am doing a dry start on a tank. Should I tie the moss around the driftwood and put it in the dry start tank to have it grow out of the aquarium first?

Thanks.

dbw27


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

I use very lightweight fishing line. Works great.







[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

By out of the tank, we meant taking the driftwood out of the tank and attaching the moss, then placing back in the tank. If you are doing a dry start, look into this:
http://www.aquascapingworld.com/threads/fiss-mini-mountain.6000/


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Low poundage clear fishing line (very thin and flexible). Cut long pieces, tie onto wood, add moss, wrap line around moss and tie off..repeat. The thin clear line is invisible in the moss and won't break down overtime like thread.
1st day right after setting up, April:


July: no ferts just shrimp poo and light


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

superglue makes things very easy, thats my trick


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I tied moss and fern on to a piece of dw about 3 yrs ago and put it in my goldfish tank. The plants were all eaten in about 1 mth put the piece of black thread is still there. I don't know why I never took it off.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

If I am trying to get really even coverage, I tie it on with cotton string. Well, I wrap it. If you miss spot, or you have it fall off, you can wrap on one side, then just place on the other and go around again. I just keep going around until it's pretty even.

For placing in a smaller spot, or when the wood is flat so it will expand evenly over the wood, I just superglue. Superglue is easier, and can be done underwater, after the fact as well.


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

I personally use fishing line, as I find it the easiest to work through vs. cotton thread. I've also used extra netting I had from the ceramic media for my AC filter. Both work like a charm. Superglue works, but I found it way too messy. I wrap the moss pretty tight, and thoroughly too, never had anything slip out.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

I prefer cotton thread over fishing line, to me it's easier to work with, and I like the fact that it eventually rots and disappears vs being there forever. Just a personal preference though, either works fine.


----------



## Aquadawg (Aug 18, 2012)

ngrubich said:


> 1. Get one of those shower pouf things (green would be a good color).
> 2. Place moss over driftwood.
> 3. Stretch and wrap some of the pouf around the driftwood and tie underneath with thread or fishing line.
> 
> Some people can tie moss freehand over the driftwood, like greaser84, but I always end up yelling choice words at the moss when it decides to float away when I place the driftwood back into the tank.


Best answer IMO. I use it and love it. $4 at Walmart. One will last you forever. I use zip ties on mine.


----------



## kidgrave (Feb 4, 2014)

What about if you have a deep tank with a heavy piece of wood that you want to attach moss to, and don't feel like removing the wood out of the water? What would be a good way for me to attach the moss to it?


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Pretend it's there? Lol any decent job will require the wood coming out. 
I can't even imagine the pouf method working well without removing it.

Sent from my VS930 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

Be patient. My moss took about a month and a half of melting and crap growth before it really started to grow. Some plants have to shed its skin like a crawfish to grow in your tank. Look for new growth and don't worry about it looking like its dying. Don't pluck it out too. Once it snaps, you'll have too much to keep.


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

Lonestarbandit said:


> Pretend it's there? Lol any decent job will require the wood coming out.
> I can't even imagine the pouf method working well without removing it.
> 
> Sent from my VS930 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2



When I wrote that post, I was referring to taking the driftwood out of the tank but I guess I forgot to mention that haha. 

Either way, it's super easy out of the water and fairly easy underwater. For underwater applications I would either put some moss in the pouf and then drop it into the tank and stretch it, or get a handful and hold it over the driftwood while I brought the pouf nylon down and over. The former was the easier of the two methods, but you have to be careful to add enough to the pouf before adding it to the tank so that it doesn't all slip out between the gaps when the pouf is stretched.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

ngrubich said:


> When I wrote that post, I was referring to taking the driftwood out of the tank but I guess I forgot to mention that haha.
> 
> Either way, it's super easy out of the water and fairly easy underwater. For underwater applications I would either put some moss in the pouf and then drop it into the tank and stretch it, or get a handful and hold it over the driftwood while I brought the pouf nylon down and over. The former was the easier of the two methods, but you have to be careful to add enough to the pouf before adding it to the tank so that it doesn't all slip out between the gaps when the pouf is stretched.


Haha I just imagine much swearing and floating moss lol.

Sent from my VS930 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------

